# Spring Break Fishing



## troutranger (Apr 26, 2006)

I'll be avalible to fish any day next week 3/13 - 3/20. I have a 24' bay boat and I fish the Galveston Bay complex. Prefer wadeing, but I will drift fish if thats what you like. I need some one to pick up the fuel cost. I have 20 yrs experience and have been on some good trout.

By the way boat and motor are a 2008, motor gets 4 miles per gallon.

Call me if you are interested. (281) 757-2006

Harry 
aka Troutranger


----------



## kodiak (Jun 22, 2009)

I am staying in my condo on the west end all week. Would love to hook up. I typically wade the back bays of SLP, but if you have better spots, which I hope you do, would love to hook up Tue, Wed or Thursday. Wade or boat, up to you.


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

i may be up for friday if you dont have anything planned.


----------

